# 36 Rollfast V200 -Faux Paint tank



## Night cruiser (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Night cruiser (May 30, 2022)

Include’s dropstand , missing screws , & missing chain


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 30, 2022)

$800


----------



## Night cruiser (May 30, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> $800



ND


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 30, 2022)

1000


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## Night cruiser (May 30, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> 1000



 ND


----------

